# Grit and Geese



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

I have had the oppurtunity to hunt a grit pad several times and have always wondered why there are not more of those around. I am by no means a goose hunter and only do it now on an invite to one of these pads. The hunting is unbelieveable. Day in and day out they come. No matter what. Just always wonder why more hard core hunters do not establish a grit site on their property. Maybe someone could explain. Maybe there are more around than I know of and people just keep them quiet.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

I believe it is considered similar to baiting by TP&W.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Texas Jeweler said:


> I believe it is considered similar to baiting by TP&W.


X2


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

it is defined & Enforced..Baiting
a guide did a huge grit pile in Anawhac some years back & the geese would drop from the Stratosphere to get in on it.. he got nailed hard when the news got out.. anywho.. 4 years later and the geese still frequent that hole



Texas Jeweler said:


> I believe it is considered similar to baiting by TP&W.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Baloney. Use of sand and shell grit is specifically allowed by the federal codes. It is not spoken to in the State Waterfowl digest. From USFWS OLE (office of law enforcement) website (clear down near the bottom in red).

​
OLE Home Public Bulletins Tips for Travelers Site Menu 

Information What's New Contact Us Information Quality Act Permits Service Contacts Related Sites Just for Kids Portal Links Species Lists US FWS Forensics Lab      







*Waterfowl Hunting and Baiting *​
For a printable version of this information, please click here (.pdf)

_Waterfowl and other migratory birds are a national resource protected under the Migratory Bird Treaty Act. Hunting waterfowl is a popular sport in many parts of the country. Federal and State regulations help ensure that these birds continue to thrive while providing hunting opportunities._
_Federal baiting regulations define key terms for hunters and land managers, and clarify conditions under which you may legally hunt waterfowl. As a waterfowl hunter or land manager, it is your responsibility to know and obey all Federal and State laws that govern the sport. State regulations can be more restrictive than Federal regulations._
_Waterfowl baiting regulations apply to ducks, geese, swans, coots, and cranes._​
_Federal regulations are more restrictive for waterfowl hunting than for hunting doves and other migratory game birds. You should carefully review the Federal regulations. You may also want to check our information on __dove hunting and baiting__ . _
*What Is Baiting?*
_You cannot hunt waterfowl by the aid of baiting or on or over any baited area where you know or reasonably should know that the area is or has been baited._
_Baiting is the direct or indirect placing, exposing, depositing, distributing, or scattering of salt, grain, or other feed that could lure or attract waterfowl to, on, or over any areas where hunters are attempting to take them._
_A baited area is any area on which salt, grain, or other feed has been placed, exposed, deposited, distributed, or scattered, if that salt, grain, or feed could serve as a lure or attraction for waterfowl._
*The 10-Day Rule*
_A baited area remains off limits to hunting for 10 days after all salt, grain, or other feed has been completely removed. This rule recognizes that waterfowl will still be attracted to the same area even after the bait is gone._
*Waterfowl Hunting on Agricultural Lands*
_Agricultural lands offer prime waterfowl hunting opportunities. You can hunt waterfowl in fields of unharvested standing crops. You can also hunt over standing crops that have been flooded. You can flood fields after crops are harvested and use these areas for waterfowl hunting._
_The presence of seed or grain in an agricultural area rules out waterfowl hunting unless the seed or grain is scattered solely as the result of a normal agricultural planting, normal agricultural harvesting, normal agricultural post-harvest manipulation, or normal soil stabilization practice._
_These activities must be conducted in accordance with recommendations of the State Extension Specialists of the Cooperative State Research, Education, and Extension Service of the U.S. Department of Agriculture (Cooperative Extension Service)._
_*Planting* _
_A normal agricultural planting is undertaken for the purpose of producing a crop. The Fish and Wildlife Service does not make a distinction between agricultural fields planted with the intent to harvest a crop and those planted without such intent so long as the planting is in accordance with recommendations from the Cooperative Extension Service._
_Normal agricultural plantings do not involve the placement of seeds in piles or other heavy concentrations. Relevant factors include recommended planting dates, proper seed distribution, seed bed preparation, application rate, and seed viability._
_A normal soil stabilization practice is a planting for agricultural soil erosion control or post mining land reclamation conducted in accordance with recommendations of the Cooperative Extension Service._
_Lands planted by means of top sowing or aerial seeding can only be hunted if seeds are present solely as the result of a normal agricultural planting or normal soil stabilization practice (see section on wildlife food plots)._
*Harvesting & Post-Harvest Manipulation*
_A normal agricultural harvest is undertaken for the purpose of gathering a crop. In general, the presence of long rows, piles, or other heavy concentrations of grain should raise questions about the legality of the area for waterfowl hunting._
_A normal post-harvest manipulation first requires a normal agricultural harvest and removal of grain before any manipulation of remaining agricultural vegetation, such as corn stubble or rice stubble._
_To be considered normal, an agricultural planting, agricultural harvesting, and agricultural post-harvest manipulation must be conducted in accordance with recommendations of the Cooperative Extension Service (i.e., planting dates, application rates, etc.). However, the Fish and Wildlife Service will continue to make final determinations about whether these recommendations were followed._
_Hunters should be aware that normal harvesting practices can be unique to specific parts of the country. For example, swathing wheat crops is a part of the normal harvesting process recommended by the Cooperative Extension Service in some areas of the upper Midwest. During this process, wheat is cut, placed into rows, and left in the field for several days until it dries. Hunting waterfowl over a swathed wheat field during the recommended drying period is legal. It is illegal to hunt waterfowl over swathed wheat that becomes unmarketable or that is left in the field past the recommended drying period because these situations are not normal harvests._
*Manipulation of Agricultural Crops*
_You cannot legally hunt waterfowl over manipulated agricultural crops except after the field has been subject to a normal harvest and removal of grain (i.e., post-harvest manipulation)._
_Manipulation includes, but is not limited to, such activities as mowing, shredding, discing, rolling, chopping, trampling, flattening, burning, or herbicide treatments. Grain or seed which is present as a result of a manipulation that took place prior to a normal harvest is bait. For example, no hunting could legally occur on or over a field where a corn crop has been knocked down by a motorized vehicle. Kernels of corn would be exposed and/or scattered._
_If, for whatever reason, an agricultural crop or a portion of an agricultural crop has not been harvested (i.e., equipment failure, weather, insect infestation, disease, etc.) and the crop or remaining portion of the crop has been manipulated, then the area is a baited area and cannot be legally hunted for waterfowl. For example, no waterfowl hunting could legally occur on or over a field of sweet corn that has been partially harvested and the remainder mowed._
*Wildlife Food Plots*
_You cannot legally hunt waterfowl over *freshly* planted wildlife food plots where grain or seed has been distributed, scattered, or exposed because these plots are not normal agricultural plantings or normal soil stabilization practices. Wildlife food plots may be considered a normal agricultural practice, but they do not meet the definition of a normal agricultural planting, harvest, post-harvest manipulation, or a normal soil stabilization practice. _
*Other Agricultural Concerns*
_You cannot hunt waterfowl on or over areas where farmers feed grain to livestock, store grain, or engage in other normal agricultural practices that do not meet the definition of a normal agricultural planting, harvest, or post-harvest manipulation._
*Hunting Over Natural Vegetation*
_Natural vegetation is any non-agricultural, native, or naturalized plant species that grows at a site in response to planting or from existing seeds or other propagules._
_Natural vegetation does not include planted millet because of its use as both an agricultural crop and a species of natural vegetation for moist soil management. However, planted millet that grows on its own in subsequent years is considered natural vegetation._
_If you restore and manage wetlands as habitat for waterfowl and other migratory birds, you can manipulate the natural vegetation in these areas and make them available for hunting._
_Natural vegetation does not include plants grown as agricultural crops. Under no circumstances can you hunt waterfowl over manipulated crops prior to a normal harvest. Nor can you hunt waterfowl over manipulated wildlife food plots or manipulated plantings for soil stabilization._
*Problem Areas*
*Feeding Waterfowl and Other Wildlife*
_Many people feed waterfowl for the pleasure of bird watching. It is illegal to hunt waterfowl in an area where such feeding has occurred that could lure or attract migratory game birds to, on, or over any area where hunters are attempting to take them. The 10-day rule applies to such areas, and any salt, grain, or feed must be gone 10 days before hunting. *The use of sand and shell grit is not prohibited. *_
_In some areas, it is a legal hunting practice to place grain to attract some State-protected game species (i.e., white-tailed deer). But these areas would be illegal for waterfowl hunting, and the 10-day rule would apply."_​
If the guy got busted I'll bet they found food or salt in the pile. It's possible that Texas has a more stringent law and I haven't found it, but very improbably.

I've shot them coming and going to naturally occurring gravelling sites.


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> it is defined & Enforced..Baiting
> a guide did a huge grit pile in Anawhac some years back & the geese would drop from the Stratosphere to get in on it.. he got nailed hard when the news got out.. anywho.. 4 years later and the geese still frequent that hole


Hunting a grit site is not illegal. I think you are mistaken.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

If its not natural I wouldn't be caught anywhere close....WW


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Mabey so, But Id love to see you talk ur way outta the ticket..
What a local vs a fed Gw views is 2 different ideas.. you hunt that grit if you feel you must..I 'll be way the he!! away from it ..ty



TexSpec said:


> Hunting a grit site is not illegal. I think you are mistaken.


----------



## rroe (Jul 11, 2005)

Don't see sand or grit in TPwd regs:*
Baiting:​*​​​​The direct or indirect placing,
exposing, depositing, distributing or
scattering
of salt, grain or other feed
that could serve as a lure or attraction
for migratory game birds to, on or over
areas where hunters are attempting to​
take them.
No salt can be there .
RR


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey guys, this is a really interesting question....

I would think that if they are ingesting it, it might be considered feed.


Here's the definition of "feed";to provide something necessary for the growth, development, or existence of; nourish; sustain

Soooo, if you truck a load of gravel to your goose lease, then wouldn't this be baiting with feed???? On the other hand, if you are hunting near a "natural" grit area, then would this be legal?? 

I don't know the answer, but as someone said previously, I remember the case agains't O.D. LaBove (Sand Crossing) in the Sabine Pass area for baiting geese with gravel back in the early 60's.

Good question....


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

netboy said:


> Here's the definition of "feed";to provide something necessary for the growth, development, or existence of; nourish; sustain
> 
> Soooo, if you truck a load of gravel to your goose lease, then wouldn't this be baiting with feed?


Soooo, then pumping water would be illegal as well?

Yes, placing grit for waterfowl hunting WAS illegal for years, however sometime back (I don't recall the year offhand) the U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service changed the regulations allowing the use of grit in any manner.


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

Can't be illegal. I know that there have been federal as well as state guys on this property. This is not your typical property. It is fairly high profile. It would be really stupid if they were doing anything that is illegal. Everyone here knows they have grit pads. I just wonder why more people don't establish new sites.


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

from the USFWS










http://www.fws.gov/le/pdffiles/09-30-04 Buhl Web text Waterfowl Baiting Brochure.pdf


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

netboy said:


> Hey guys, this is a really interesting question....
> 
> I would think that if they are ingesting it, it might be considered feed.
> 
> ...


I remember the Laboves case, I know for a fact grit WAS considered baiting or you can ask the MANY guys that got busted including Judges, Lawyers, they were adding to the existing sand. I did read the posted law above and had no idea they had changed the law. I do know the feds put the fear in the guys that got busted, some lost lisc for yrs, some got Fed probation, and Laboves went out of buss...WW


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

Shot 75 today on the grit. Blue bird day.


----------



## troy sylvia (Jul 7, 2005)

*grit pad construction ?*

Since this is legal what would be the best way to build one?


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

troy sylvia said:


> Since this is legal what would be the best way to build one?


I guess since it's all legal, you could just order a truck load of torpedo sand and have them dump it in the best field on your lease. As I remember, that's what they used at LaBove's.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

I can hear them jail doors slamming now.

The most frightening question could be, "Does you wants to be the husband or da wife".

Ya'll let me know if shooting geese over places grit is worth it then!!!!

Oh, if your really, really sure gritting is legal, just name where you hunt and let the rest of us know what the wardens say when they show up! Make sure you have the lawyers phone number memorized.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Texas Jeweler said:


> I can hear them jail doors slamming now.
> 
> The most frightening question could be, "Does you wants to be the husband or da wife".
> 
> ...


I hear ya Texas Jeweler.
I am amazed that something that was so illegal 40 years ago is now apparently legal.
Go figure.... 
Sounds like something that should be legal only in the "white crow" (snow goose) extermination "conservation" season.

From reading the rules, I guess you can legally shoot specks, cans and any duck you want over the grit also.... incredible wildlife management by the Feds!!!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

netboy said:


> From reading the rules, I guess you can legally shoot specks, cans and any duck you want over the grit also.... incredible wildlife management by the Feds!!!


Yes and you can add doves, sandhill cranes, snipe and woodcock to that list.

Grit isn't "magic" and it's nothing like baiting. Grit is a substance that waterfowl need much like water. They can get either somewhere else, but providing it in the right location will help your hunting and it helps the birds as well.

The feds removed the prohibition against furnishing grit because with all the habitat that has been lost, providing grit benefits more birds than it 'harms'.


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

Texas Jeweler said:


> I can hear them jail doors slamming now.
> 
> The most frightening question could be, "Does you wants to be the husband or da wife".
> 
> ...


Will not say where it is at. I am an invited guest. I will say again that it is NOT illegal! You need to read the regs a little better. My question was why more people don't try to establish one. It may take years. I can't believe more goose hunters are unaware of this tactic. I did speak with someone about this subject and they are planning to re-establish one down in the coastal marsh that hasn't been active in years. I believe it was screwed up during the hurricanes.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

They are good things to have as they help to keep the birds in the area. If they have food, water and grit all in one location plus a resting area, then they don't have to fly long distances between two or three of those needs.

Many refuges such as San Bernard NWR and Justin Hurst WMA have grit pads on site.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

In the late 70s I helped trap Geese at JD Murphries, they used a grit pad to attract the birds and it did. They would trap about every other week so as to let the birds get used to it, the last time I helped, I think we got just over 300 in 2 sets, what I do remember is most evey goose you would see no matter which direction WAS comming to the grit....WW


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

TexSpec said:


> Will not say where it is at. I am an invited guest. I will say again that it is NOT illegal! You need to read the regs a little better. My question was why more people don't try to establish one. It may take years. I can't believe more goose hunters are unaware of this tactic. I did speak with someone about this subject and they are planning to re-establish one down in the coastal marsh that hasn't been active in years. I believe it was screwed up during the hurricanes.


I'd take a guess. That would be that they'd only be effective where hunted if there was little natural grit in the roost, feeding fields. Since most of the ranches where I hunted geese were intersected by shell roads
I don't think a grit pad would have been a big attraction. I could see maybe getting a shoot a year off one, then, being snow geese, they'd return to graveling off the roads.

Second is purity of the grit, i.e.; no food or salt mixed in. I don't know how much of either it would take to get you in trouble, I doubt it would take much.

In fact, although I trust AQ's knowledge of the rules, it seems wrong to me. I doubt "gritting" was ever illegal. USFWS does not change their regulations to less restrictive without a huge public comment campaign, usually with lawsuits, etc. as with the conservation season. My guess is that the LaBoeves (or whomever) had problems other than grit. You can nowadays run down the history of most federal regulations on line but it's a time consuming process. I may or may not take up the challenge. If I do I'll let you know what I find out.

Regardless, it's an interesting subject and one I wish I knew more about.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Levelwind said:


> I'd take a guess. That would be that they'd only be effective where hunted if there was little natural grit in the roost, feeding fields. Since most of the ranches where I hunted geese were intersected by shell roads
> I don't think a grit pad would have been a big attraction. I could see maybe getting a shoot a year off one, then, being snow geese, they'd return to graveling off the roads.
> 
> Second is purity of the grit, i.e.; no food or salt mixed in. I don't know how much of either it would take to get you in trouble, I doubt it would take much.
> ...


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Let me say this and ya'll make your judgement. If a warden comes out there and issues a ticket, your going to court no matter what you think. In the past, several outfitters made errors in judgement on what they could and could not do on their hunting grounds.

Argue all you want, site this or that, but if you place a food or feeding substance in a area to be hunted, it is my call, your in violation of game law.

I find it better to aviod such tactics and go on with what time I have left to hunt and fish. Cause if it was legit, you'd be bragging about where it is and the meat haul.

Have plenty of money to go to court and have a nice day ya'll!


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

Texas Jeweler said:


> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Let me say this and ya'll make your judgement. If a warden comes out there and issues a ticket, your going to court no matter what you think. In the past, several outfitters made errors in judgement on what they could and could not do on their hunting grounds.
> 
> ...


I really do not understand why you continue to argue. There is a grit pad adjacent to McFaddin Wildlife Refuge. They hunt it all the time with state and feds around it all the time. You keep believing what you want and we will keep hunting the grit and piling them up.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> it is my call, your in violation of game law.


Good thing you're not a Game Warden huh?

TH


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Well, here's my judgement, for what it's worth (it and $1.50 will get you a cup of coffee). 

Texas Jeweler is one of those guys who like the box. The middle of the box. He doesn't want to even be near the edge. In another post he's evidently very concerned about having a small caliber gun, at night, where deer are known to rome (sic). To the best of my knowledge, that in itself is no crime. I shoot hogs and ***** with a .22 mag. Long as I'm not hunting deer, i can't see a problem. 

But there's this. Some criminals shot a couple cows from the road, probably at night, near where I hunt recently. Even with a lease card, and backup from the landowner, I'm not sure it's worth banging around out there at night with a spotlight and a gun. Kinda the same way with grit. Yes, I may try it. I want to know that it's not contrary to Tx law (a state can pass a more restrictive law than federal law - Texas almost never does, but Kansas, for instance, requires non toxic shot for cranes), and that they wouldn't be hyper critical if a few grass seeds, or some salty gravel (which is very common here) were found. Because if it WORKED, it would probably draw the interest of the local and even Fed. GWs (I hunt near a Fed. refuge). 

Federal law is clear. They even go as far as to make note in their Q&A page that it's O.K. I'd definitely do it but not if it meant I was going to have GWs around me all the time bothering me, checking the grit pad for groceries or salt, etc. Go along to get along, you might say. Like Jeweler, I'm getting to the point it's not worth a bunch of hassle and grief to prove I'm right. Or for a few more birds. 

Good hunting.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

The outfitters I am familiar with know exactly where the grit sites and roost ponds are and they wont jack with either of em till last day of the season


----------



## TroutNOut (Feb 9, 2010)

*Grit*

I love grits. I prefer the instant kind made by Quaker. Usually at breakfast Ill eat my grits with eggs and bacon. I have seen grits everywhere, HEB Albertson, Wal Mart, so I dont see why one would say the are illegal. By the way I hunted over a sand pond this weekend a massacered some geese. I left there and went and had some grits.........................:an6:


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Instant grits suck. You need to stick with real ones. I never tried'em with geese. Might be good though, I like'em with cheese OCCASSIONALLY. Usually butter, salt and pepper.


----------



## kyra&brice (Jan 8, 2010)

All I can say is if you killed 75 geese the other day where are the pics.I know if killed 75 there would be pics all over.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

kyra&brice said:


> All I can say is if you killed 75 geese the other day where are the pics.I know if killed 75 there would be pics all over.


========================================================

Prehaps he does not wish to reveal the evidence and incriminate himself even more!

I have seen and heard guy justify what they do many times, while the Game Wardens writes the citations....


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Texas Jeweler said:


> ========================================================
> 
> Prehaps he does not wish to reveal the evidence and incriminate himself even more!
> 
> I have seen and heard guy justify what they do many times, while the Game Wardens writes the citations....


Dude......go repair a watch or something.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Levelwind said:


> although I trust AQ's knowledge of the rules, it seems wrong to me. I doubt "gritting" was ever illegal. USFWS does not change their regulations to less restrictive without a huge public comment campaign, usually with lawsuits, etc. as with the conservation season.


Yes, it was illegal at one time, but I don't have a date as to when it was changed. Doing a search, you can find dozens and dozens of statements from the feds stating that placing and hunting over grit is perfectly legal now.

The USFWS has no problem with changing regs to less restrictive if it's justified. The conservation season was their idea backed by Ducks Unlimited, the Audubon Society, etc. But in today's world, they do have to compile all the data to support changes because the anti's will routinely attack anything that's in the hunter's favor.


----------



## TroutNOut (Feb 9, 2010)

kyra&brice said:


> All I can say is if you killed 75 geese the other day where are the pics.I know if killed 75 there would be pics all over.


Post the pics, Post the pics, I want to see some pics of some geese. Post some pics please................................. Please shut these fools up and post the pics. Kibbles and grits, Kibbles and grits, Im gonna get me some Kibbles and grits. My ole pappy told me once, "If the field is Gritty, the hunt will never be ****ty.":headknock


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

the answer was in post 5


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

GRITS= girls raised in the south???

actually id love to hunt geese over a grit pad...anybody know of any outfitters that use these tactics???


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

*Gifts*



TexSpec said:


> Will not say where it is at. I am an invited guest. I will say again that it is NOT illegal! You need to read the regs a little better. My question was why more people don't try to establish one. It may take years. I can't believe more goose hunters are unaware of this tactic. I did speak with someone about this subject and they are planning to re-establish one down in the coastal marsh that hasn't been active in years. I believe it was screwed up during the hurricanes.


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Could be an unexpected gift before Christmas, suitable for framing.

Ya'll take care now, ya hear!:texasflag


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

Texas Jeweler said:


> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Could be an unexpected gift before Christmas, suitable for framing.
> 
> Ya'll take care now, ya hear!:texasflag


You're a retard!! Plain and simple. Please stop responding to this post. We are very clear on the law. That was never in question. If you read my original post it does have a question. If you don't have an answer then go away.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Texas Jeweler....










"Always keep Grit from being pessimistic. Avoid printing those things which distort the minds of readers or make them feel at odds with the world. Avoid showing the wrong side of things, or making people feel discontented. Do nothing that will encourage fear, worry, or temptation... Wherever possible, suggest peace and good will toward men. Give our readers courage and strength for their daily tasks. Put happy thoughts, cheer, and contentment into their hearts."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grit_(newspaper)


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

It isn't illegal, otherwise you'd be in violation every time you hunted near a gravel road. The reason you don't see it too much is because in the sandy soil areas up on the prairie the birds get their grit from the fields. When you see them hit a fresh plowed field for an hour or so then move to a grain field, it's because they were gritting up in the plowed field where it was easy to get. They will dig around in rice and get it as they feed too if they need to. 

Down on the immediate coast, however, the soil turns to more gumbo and black loam with very little sand. When birds are feeding and roosting on the coast they will find a gravel road or gravel pad somewhere with low cover around it and hit it every day or two like clockwork. In the right situation it's the most deadly strategy in the world, because although they might have numerous feeding fields they are hitting they usually only have one grit spot they like.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

AvianQuest said:


> Yes, it was illegal at one time, but I don't have a date as to when it was changed. Doing a search, you can find dozens and dozens of statements from the feds stating that placing and hunting over grit is perfectly legal now.


Reply from U.S. fish & Wildlife Service, Office of Law Enforcement...

"Dear Ralph,  

 Thank you for your message asking for information on our laws and regulations pertaining to legal hunting methods for migratory game birds. Our mission is working with others, to conserve, protect and enhance fish, wildlife, and plants and their habitats for the continuing benefit of the American people. 

 Our definition of baited areas and baiting, without any reference to grit, was incorporated into our migratory game bird regulations on October 1, 1999, and has not been amended since then.  

 Thank you for your cooperation in complying with our regulations that help protect fish, wildlife, and plants and their habitats. Please feel free to respond to this message with any further inquiries that you may have regarding this matter."


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Question for Texas Jeweler...

Should I place the decoys on top or just around the base????


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

guess I'll go set up on a shell pad..lol.. 
alot has changed that most of us arent aware of.. 
So how do I cook Crow..lmao


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> So how do I cook Crow..lmao


http://www.crowbusters.com/recipes.htm

(Best eaten cold with a side of humility.....be sure to invite Texas Jeweler)


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Heck Bro.. Ive got a Case of Bud.. come on down n have sum too..lol
hey.. I can admitt when Im wrong,....but .. it was unlawfull & I didnt hear about the changes.. so.. My Bad
opps... I will take a Mulligan for it



AvianQuest said:


> http://www.crowbusters.com/recipes.htm
> 
> (Best eaten cold with a side of humility.....be sure to invite Texas Jeweler)


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks AQ!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

This was a pretty cool thread actually.
I think we all learned something, thanks to AQ


Ox has case of BUD at his place..LOL


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh and a 12 pack of Coors..



EndTuition said:


> This was a pretty cool thread actually.
> I think we all learned something, thanks to AQ
> 
> Ox has case of BUD at his place..LOL


----------

